# Barony Beach Club or Surfwatch in Winter????



## riverdees05 (Aug 9, 2012)

With two young boys, ages 10 & 12 in the winter would you pick Marriott's Barony Beach Club or SurfWatch for an exchange?


----------



## TSPam (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,
I would pick Surfwatch. I think that they have some of the best activities people in Marriott. I think that having the salt marsh is a great for kids to see lots of wildlife. 
They have someone come in and do a walk of the property and one of the beach each week. Great fun. Also, all of the Surfwatch pools are heated. They have a great little movie theatre too.

Barony would be good too. I just have found the staff not so nice and I feel that it is a lot brighter at Surfwatch. (Barony ocean side is full of trees)


----------



## jme (Aug 9, 2012)

at Barony, most traders during the year get the garden section....not a problem at all, just sayin.  probably same for SW.....  since off-season for you, however, you may have a good shot at staying oceanside.  

IMHO, it's a total toss-up. Villas are pretty much equal in quality (SW newer and somewhat more contemporary decor, Barony bigger), outdoor pools irrelevant because of season but both have gorgeous indoor pools. Read all the posts and then make your choice based on what you perceive fits your family best.... locations of the two resorts are meaningless, if you're wondering, since both are pretty close to same area.


----------



## tlwmkw (Aug 12, 2012)

All pools are heated at Surfwatch while only the one near the indoor pool is heated at Barony- that would make a difference for me.  As someone else mentioned the movie theatre at SW is also nice and would be good to have in the colder month.

tlwmkw


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 12, 2012)

SurfWatch is re-doing their indoor activities center to take over the space formerly used for the MarketPlace and when it's done it's going to be one of the largest such spaces in the network.  That combined with the heated pools, extensive Activities Schedule and unique movie theater on-property gives the nod to SurfWatch, IMO, especially during the off-season and with the age group you're talking about because they're old enough to be on their own for onsite activities.

I'm not sure, though, about the completion dates for the refurb.  You might want to call the resort directly (843-363-3400) to confirm that everything will be up and running for your dates.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 12, 2012)

This is a double post. Please delete this post


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 12, 2012)

One more vote for SurfWatch we loved the following activities: the indoor heated pool, the campfire area at night, the horse shoe and shuffleboard area, the basketball and tennis courts.  There is also a High Tides Pool & Whirlpool Spa area.

Enjoy your week, both resorts are excellent in my opinion.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Barony Beach*

Barony Beach was the only one left for Christmas week with a check-in of Sunday.  What building(s) should I request?  We do own two Marriott weeks, but at a different resort, so that should help some in the pecking order of unit assignment.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 13, 2012)

Off-season on Hilton Head I honestly would be happy with anything at Barony - gardenview, oceanside or oceanfront.  Of course oceanfront in either Sea Oat or Morning Glory will give you a gorgeous view but when the temps are colder it's nicer to be in Bayberry or Live Oak than Sea Oat or Morning Glory oceanside because you're closer to the indoor pool.  With the new outdoor pool, kitchen, tv's and firepit set-up over in the gardenview section, Jasmine and Gardenia will be fun, too, with all the different activities they expect to be scheduling there.

I think my request off-season would just be "high floor" because looking down into any of the resort areas is so nice and peaceful.  Be prepared, though, for gardenview as an exchanger because Christmas week is usually more crowded than most other off-season weeks.

(This Barony map doesn't show the outdoor improvements completed earlier this year but the buildings are all the same.)


----------

